# Deconetwork fulfillment



## Represent custom (Jan 19, 2011)

I am looking for a fulfillment business using deconetwork. I have a DTG that prints 11X17 however we have many designs that need a larger full size print. Preferable the fulfillment business would also offer embroidery on t-shirts, hats, hoodies, ect. Our products will also need to be retagged. If anyone is interested or can point me in the right direction email me here.
Contact[USER=64415]@Represent[/USER]shop.com

Thanks


----------

